# Harder bar



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

After trying some of the nice rock hard swap soaps and reading the feedback I can see my soap is too soft of a bar. 
Here's the recipe I used for that batch. 
25 oz. lard
25 oz. coconut oil
25 oz. olive oil
15 oz. sunflower oil
5 oz. shea butter
6 oz. castor oil
14.2 oz. lye in 16 oz water
14 oz. goat milk plus FO and EO 
This batch went into a VERY hot gel if that makes a difference. It was 4+ weeks cure before I wrapped and sent it to Bethany. 
Please take a look and give me suggestions that might make a difference. I have messed around w/ this recipe on soap calc. I like everything else about this soap and don't want to sacrifice any lather qualities or conditioning just for hardness if possible. The only suggestion I've got previously was to use palm oil. I didn't want to use palm and see that most of your (hard) soaps don't include it anyway. 
Thankyou!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

What's your aversion to palm oil?

I LOVE palm in soap! 

Sara


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

lard. 
Lard makes a really hard bar and honestly the soaps I always like the most have a high lard content.
Becky


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

More than 25% lard, Becky? 

Sara, can't get palm locally to experiment, the (myths?) of DOS, and just another oil to deal with. May have to get over it. LOL


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

It was interesting when I used your soap, because it feels exactly like a recipe I do for a shave bar with castor and shea. So much the same that I checked your label and saw both oils. Now that I see your recipe its weird because mine has much higher % of each at 12.5. At 5 percent castor I don't get the same feel, although my 5% recipe is with palm not shea. Maybe it is the combo-because the "feel" of it was so distinct that I could recognize it as the same. I didn't think your bar was all that soft, but it was slippery like my castor bar. I just started using palm and I really like it..but I'm a lard addict too!


----------

